

Scaling a Real-World Node.js and CouchDB App - crabasa
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2013/01/building-a-real-time-sms-voting-app-part-3-scaling-node-js-and-couchdb.html

======
crabasa
It would be nice to test the "HN effect" on this app. Vote for the best
startup city here:

<http://votr-part3.jit.su/events/demo>

~~~
mlmilleratmit
I voted, and you can probably guess my answer. Do you update the visualization
before checking if the vote is a duplicate?

~~~
crabasa
Yes. I felt that was a performance trade-off that I was willing to make
because I valued the immediacy of the update to the web page.

